

Why Gandi doesn't advertise - amybe
http://www.gandibar.net/post/2014/03/26/Why-Gandi-doesn-t-advertise

======
kumarski
Pretentious.

~~~
amybe
Sorry you feel that way. For me, it's a fundamental part of what we do, and
it's a big reason why I love working at Gandi. That's not to say all
advertising is bad, but... what Bill Hicks said.

